# Fantasy Football 2013



## Firstoffallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Im starting a 12 team Head 2 Head 7or 8 man keeper league. want this to be active and good communication between team managers (inactive mangers can be voted out and replace anytime) if this sounds like something you'd like to do either PM me your email u want the invite sent to or post the email here


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds fun. Always hated getting into a league and having some ppl with not the best record just dissapear. Keep me posted. Will it be for fun or small cash prize


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 28, 2013)

What's your take on RG3?


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

^^^^ No opinions really ive been caught up in the Hernandez thing. *Also only 6 slots left in league*


----------



## Firstoffallen (Aug 5, 2013)

Bump

15 man roster 8 man keeper league , 6 out of 12 manager slots open. defense players and Head Coaches on rosters. Need emails to send invites


----------

